# Gibson SG Classic for $899 -Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not kijiji but looking at the rules, I _think_ this is okay here?

Was at L&M in Orleans (Ottawa) an hour ago and spotted a guitar under the counter. He said they just took it in and hadn’t put it out yet but since it was tagged, I assume it’s out by now.

2009 SG Classic
I don’t think it’ll last long...


----------

